# How many yards of fur?



## Mika (Sep 21, 2011)

How many yards of fur will be needed to make a partial fursuit?  I'm making one of my fursona and I just need this information.  the tail is about 12 inches long and 6 inches wide.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2011)

3 1/2 to 5 yards depending.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> 3 1/2 to 5 yards depending.



I'd say a little less. I have made a partial with as little as 2. For your typical head, handpaw, feetpaw, tail, you will probably need 3-4 depending on size.


----------



## Mika (Sep 24, 2011)

I think 4 yards will do it for me.  Thanks Steel and Zeke!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2011)

Steel the Wolf said:


> I'd say a little less. I have made a partial with as little as 2. For your typical head, handpaw, feetpaw, tail, you will probably need 3-4 depending on size.



That's why I said "to", silly.
It doesn't hurt to have extra just in case of a fix.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's why I said "to", silly.
> It doesn't hurt to have extra just in case of a fix.



Touche. A lot of it depends on the size and features of the head. That can really suck down a lot of fur. Also, because they tend to be weirder shaped pieces, you have a lot more waste.


----------

